# Баян "Юпитер"



## Evgeniy333 (12 Ноя 2017)

Всем доброго дня! Такой вопросик..
Чем отличаются баяны "Юпитер" базовой модели от "Юпитера Люкс" (имею ввиду новые инструменты фабрики Гусарова), а то разница от 100к - 200к, может кто-то играет на них.., расскажите пожалуйста))


----------



## dan99ter (13 Ноя 2017)

Отличие в том,что у Люкса есть регистр на басах, который отключает 2 верхних голоса и остаются нижние.


----------



## diletant (4 Апр 2018)

Evgeniy333 писал:Баян "Юпитер-Люкс"изготавливает только ООО"Юпитер".Они сохраняют лучшие традиции и приемы
изготовления от Московской Экспериментальной Фабрики Музыкальных Инструментов.На этих
инструментах играют Ф.Липс,В.Семенов и в известных коллективах. Эта модель- лидер!


----------



## levsha34 (4 Апр 2018)

Качество юпитера - это прежде всего АККОРД. Спросите у Баринова сколько будет стоить баян с аккордом Чернова, Гусева или Арапова?  А регистры в левой, сурдина и все допы там и так будут.
Надо самому Гусарову позвонить да выяснить поподробней.


----------



## Kuzalogly (4 Апр 2018)

diletant писал:


> Продаю баян «Юпитер-Люкс» б/у мастеровой Мос.ф-ки ООО»Юпитер».
> Цельнопланочный, 4-х голосный,готово-выборный, 5-ти рядный,
> 7 подбородников, 15 регистров. Состояние и звук-отличные.


Почему так дёшево?


----------

